# 2P-10 RT Gel! Great stuff



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Interesting…
I just wonder if the Titebond will penetrate correctly to glue up properly, and how strong is the dynamic strength of the 2P-10. I guess you will find out soon enough as you move along with your projects.
Little follow up later would be cool…

If it is great stuff, seems like a possible solution for segmented bowl makers.


----------



## woodworm1962 (Feb 15, 2018)

Well the spots I put the 2P-10 on were no bigger than M&M. 


> Interesting…
> I just wonder if the Titebond will penetrate correctly to glue up properly, and how strong is the dynamic strength of the 2P-10. I guess you will find out soon enough as you move along with your projects.
> Little follow up later would be cool…
> 
> ...


----------



## RUINTUIT (Jan 2, 2009)

I think he's using the 2P-10 like a tack weld, small area, just enough to hold the piece while the larger areas of TiteBond cures.


----------



## woodworm1962 (Feb 15, 2018)

BINGO!



> I think he s using the 2P-10 like a tack weld, small area, just enough to hold the piece while the larger areas of TiteBond cures.
> 
> - Scott Oldre


----------



## woodworm1962 (Feb 15, 2018)

I might also add that you can use the glue like any other glue and put it all together clamp away make sure everything is good then Spray it with the activator and POW solid weld


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

Ive been using CA activator of one type or another for the past 25 years in model airplane building. great stuff!


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks for the information. I have tried CA glues in the past and not gotten the expected results. I will give this a try.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

Great review and great info…..so are you recommending the Med gel?
I have used 2p-10 glues for years but never gel..thanks, Ill try it.


----------

